# Notebook: roter Bildschirm beim Start



## colfix (8. August 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,
ich habe ein Problem und bin mir sicher, dass ihr mir helfen könnt die Lösung für dieses zu finden.

Der Display meines Notebooks zeigt nach dem Start nur ein rotes Bild und reagiert auf keinerlei Eingabe. Im Hintergrund siht man stark verblasst die Maus, wenn man sie bewegt und etwas im Hintergrund, welches das Herstellerlogo HP sein könnte.

Mein erster Gedanke war, das der Display kaputt sein könnte, um das auszuschließen, habe ich über VGA einen anderen voll funktionsfähigen Monitor angeschlossen, der jedoch kein Eingangssignal erhielt.

Kann es sein, das der Grafikchip defekt ist, oder was kann es sonst sein?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten zu sichern?

Schonmal im Vorraus vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ich bin mir sicher ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## fadade (8. August 2012)

Damit ein extern angeschlossener Bildschirm ein Videosignal erhält musst du fast immer irgendeine Tastenkombination auf dem Notebook drücken.
Falls dann immer noch nichts passiert scheint der Chip wohl ne Macke zu haben, wobei es dann immer noch so zu 3,275% an einem Treiberfehler liegen kann 

Andererseits, wenn dann doch ein Bild kommt, ist es möglich, dass das interne Kabel zum Notebookdisplay aus irgendeim Grund nicht mehr richtig sitzt; da hilft dann aufschrauben und mal nachchecken (lassen).

Wenn du dich gut mit dem Betriebssystem auskennst kannst du ja durch blinde Tastatureingaben oder Konsoleneingaben alle dateien von einer partition/einem verzeichnis z.B. auf einen USB-Stick kopieren. Oder du könntest auch die Festplatte ausbauen (falls möglich) und mit einem _temporär gekaufen_ SATA-USB-Adapter die Daten an einem anderen PC runterkopieren. Bzw. die "nackte" Festplatte in einen anderen PC/Notebook einbauen und dort mal booten, dann wird zwar alles bizarr aussehen, aber die grundlegende Funktion ist da.


----------



## colfix (8. August 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Tastenkombi hab ich ausprobiert, deshalb meinte ich ja, dasS er auf keinerlei Eingabe reagiert;D

Daran die Festplatte auszubauen habe ich auch schon gedacht, das würde ich aber nur als letzte Option machen.


----------



## fadade (8. August 2012)

Achso okay, dann macht dass Sinn, dass keine Bildausgabe erfolgte^^
Und dann macht es keinen Sinn, die Daten mit z.B. Konsolenbefehlen zu kopieren ....

Bleibt wohl erstmal nur der Ausbau über oder du gehst mal zu einem kleinen PC-Händler in deiner Nähe und fragst dort mal, woran das liegen könnte und was ne Repapparatur kösten wörd 
Btw, noch Garantie auf dem Gerät? Dann solltest du auf jeden Fall vor/nach der Festplattenaktion die in Anspruch nehmen.

Was mir gerade auch noch eingefallen ist: Ist er direkt nach dem einschalten rot? Weil sonst könntest du versuchen in BIOS zu kommen / von einem kleinen DVD-OS deine Daten zu sichern ...


----------



## colfix (8. August 2012)

Ist keine Garantie mehr drauf. Der Bildschirm ist quasi direkt nach dem Einschalten rot, ins Bios zu kommen hab ich versucht, geht aber nicht.

Ich denke eine Reperatur lohnt sich nicht, es geht mir nurnoch um die Daten. 

Ich habe inzwischen die Festplatten ausgebaut und via SATA an meinen PC angeschlossen... hat funktioniert also alles gut! ;D

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------

